# Options Market



## positivecashflow (10 October 2004)

For those trading options, are you trading the US options market or the Australian market or both and for what reasons?

Cheers,

J.


----------



## wayneL (12 October 2004)

Heya J.

My opinion is the US:

for:
More choice 
Greater volume
Can trade any strategy online, including naked writes
Cheaper brokerage
More information available for free
greater movement of underlying

against;
time frame...but we need a few more blokes on the night shift


----------



## positivecashflow (13 October 2004)

I have to agree with you Wayne on your points...  


What about exchange rate risk?  Do you see that as a big factor?  How are you managing that?

Regards,

J.


----------



## wayneL (14 October 2004)

J

I was worried about exchange rate risk when I first started trading US. But it has turned out to be not much of a factor.

With my broker (www.interactivebrokers.com) cash is kept in AUD, and with trading short term, long and short, it all evens out pretty much.

I you were trading long term trends, long only and on margin, it could be a huge concern. But trading options I wouldn't worry.

(Now for the arse covering legalese) AS always consult your financial advisor...blah blah

Cheers


----------



## positivecashflow (15 October 2004)

Thanks for you input Wayne... count me in on the night shift... although I'll be in and out as i'll basically be taking directional positions rather than nigh trading 

Cheers,

J.


----------

